# GSD tendancies to bite



## catchdog (Apr 16, 2009)

Children and dogs should never be left alone and unattended, even for a moment. Young children do not have proper dog etiquette and dogs do not understand a child's behavior. German Shepherds tend to be aggresive. The dogs temperament, socialization, training levels all need to be considered. These dogs can have a natural herding and prey drive instinct that can be a conflict or a danger with children. Like children, each dog is different in personality, energy and patience levels. So, each dog and child relationship should be considered individually.German Shepherds should never be allowed to roam loose in any public areas, or around strange dogs. German Shepherds should be securely contained when not supervised by an adult. Every German Shepherd that I have known has had some vicious tendancies. They may be loving at times, but they are one of the five worst breeds in biting people so seriously that the person needed hospital treatment. The name in America is even a misnomer. They were bred to be police dogs, not herding dogs. The name "German Police Dog" is far more accurate. In Europe they are called "Alsatian Wolf Dogs," which is also a more fitting name. If you are looking for a family pet, you may want to look for a breed without a history of attacking and one that does not mall children.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: catchdogChildren and dogs should never be left alone and unattended, even for a moment. Young children do not have proper dog etiquette and dogs do not understand a child's behavior.


Wow you're doing so good!



> Quote:German Shepherds tend to be aggresive.


Uh oh...dang it! You were doing well!



> Quote:German Shepherds should never be allowed to roam loose in any public areas, or around strange dogs.


Should ANY dog??


> Quote:They may be loving at times, but they are one of the five worst breeds in biting people so seriously that the person needed hospital treatment. The name in America is even a misnomer.


Especially if you walk around with mac and cheese, they should be the German Mac and Cheese Killer Dogs.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh,Man and I just bought one so I don't have to pay a babysitter so I can go out drinking.So do you think I should drop the dog off on an island so it won't hurt anyone or at least anyone I know?D*mn now what am I going to do with my little babies? Do you think a chauchau or what ever those little dogs are, would be a better babysitter??Oh well I'm off to party,I hope Killer and Death don't eat the little ones while I'm out.......


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: catchdog......one that does not mall children.


Take them shopping?







Oh, you must mean _maul_. 

Where are you from catchdog? Do you have a dog? We have an intro section of the board where new members can tell everyone about themselves and their dog/s. Pictures are always welcome!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I guess it depends on the handler/owner and how the dog is treated whether they become aggressive. 
Any dog with an a$x%##!owner can turn out bad...


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh please Catchdog introduce yourself the proper way please.It is rude to just join a forum and not do the introduction.We love family pictures too.


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow!!! I guess i should call my breeder and ask if she would take my dog back. i wouldnt want him to eat all the kids in my neighborhood when im not looking. I dont know what to do now!!! I saw him looking at the fish weird yesterday, its only anyday now until they are eaten also. And i almost forgot, he sleeps in the bed with me...i better not fall asleep tonight in fear of being eaten!!!








LOL


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

Another public service announcement courtesy of catchdog!

Oopps...wait, my pasta water is boiling...off to feed my vicious dogs!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: catchdog......one that does not mall children.
> ...


No. No, Cassidy's Mom, my GSD LOVED the mall. Especially the day after Thanksgiving and during Christmas. All those kids visiting Santa...







and sending their letters to Santa.

Or maybe GSDs should MAIL children along with their letters? No wait, that was ME who wanted to do that. Not Camper. He loved those mall kids. 

Yep, he was a crazy dog... Downright dangerous. He'd lick the kids to death, if I'd let him.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: 2SableGirls
> Oopps...wait, my pasta water is boiling...off to feed my vicious dogs!


What sort of pasta? I hear that linguine will make your dog really aggressive, but with angel hair, your dog will be somewhat manageable.










Whatever you do, don't feed them lasagna. Well, you know what happens when you feed them lasagna.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqIf a picture is worth a thousand words than This thread of over 20 pages of pictures of kids and GSD (and other dogs) should be ample proof  to dispel the part of the OP about GSD and kids.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm thinking twice about going barhopping tonight.Do I take the chance my GSD will eat every last bone in my children's body or do I go try to get lucky.HMM Actually this could work to my advantage,I could get rid of those little rugrats.If the dog ate my kids would I go to jail or only if they had the dog poop to find DNA in it? I guess if I don't report my kids missing no on will know any different will they.Maybe I should have only fed pasta to my dogs and then they wouldn't crave flesh and blood.....


----------



## catchdog (Apr 16, 2009)

I love them. But it's not a breed for someone who has not done their homework on the breed.

Don't buy a Shepherd if you feel scared - buy a can of mace, get better locks on your door. My purebred German Shepherd make me a nervous wreck because I was always having to pull them out of attack mode. It's very stressful living with protective German Shepherds - it's like living with a loaded gun. They don't always go off when you WANT them to go off, and they DO go off when you really REALLY wish they wouldn't! 

Far too hyper and aggressive for the normal pet family. Some say a lawsuit waiting to happen.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You are sooo positive catchdog!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

So obviously you didn't do your homework.If you are so worried about your dogs maybe you should give them to someone who can handle them.How old are your dogs?They still may have a chance if you gave them up now.....I think you have made your point and it isn't going to change anyone's mind here.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

catchdog, it sounds like you hadn't done your homework if you've ended up with these "attack machines"..

I guess I find it weird that you are posting these 'warnings' that you have not heeded yourself..

I'm sorry you haven't had the pleasure of living with a sound dog.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

OMG!!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: catchdogEvery German Shepherd that I have known has had some vicious tendancies.


Maybe they don't like spaghetti.

The last time we saw our son. He never saw it coming










Jax's mid-day snack. Poor boxer...she put up a good fight.










Eating small dogs and children is hard work










Who me?










This one just cracks me up. Yes there is a girl under that tail.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Ding Ding,I have found your aggression problem Catchdog.Your dogs are starving from only eating carbs from noodles that is why they are so aggressive..Feed them some doggie kibble and you will have a stable loving dog......


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Deutsch schaferhund = LITERAL TRANSLATION FROM GERMAN TO ENGLISH = German shepherd dog. There is no misnomer. That is also what they are called in Europe. The name you pulled out was something from..... WWII, I think, and only because Germany was not popular at the time. And yes, they were bred as herders, but the breed founder wanted his breed to be super-versatile. 

I'm sorry you got stuck with weak nerved GSDs that have had either poor socialization or weren't wired right from the getgo. That's what happens when you don't do your research and buy from shoddy "breeders." I have a rescue shep mix that is not trustworthy but that's not due to his breeds but to his breeding and his upbringing, all of which I had no say in until it was too late to make a huge difference. Now it's all management. If you buy from a backyard breeder or someone who has not placed temperament at the top of their list of breeding requirements, you've made your bed, hopefully you've lucked out and it's a good one.

It's clear you know nothing about the breed except from poorly bred GSDs. Get out and learn about and experience GOOD examples of the breed before you make an







out of yourself assuming things.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Too late he already has....................


----------



## unicorndreams21 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ohhhh... goodness!! This was VERY entertaining... I stand with the masses on this one... my poor mall loving, furface!!!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

> Quote:My purebred German Shepherd make me a nervous wreck because I was always having to pull them out of attack mode. It's very stressful living with protective German Shepherds - it's like living with a loaded gun. They don't always go off when you WANT them to go off, and they DO go off when you really REALLY wish they wouldn't!


My thinking is that you've purchased these dogs from people who had no business breeding dogs and you've also dropped the ball when it came to socialization. This story could be told with rotties, dobies, labradors, chessies, border collies, toy poodles, aussies, St. Bernards, etc. And if you DO have GSDs of sound mind, then you've royally screwed up as a trainer and puppy raiser. I'd strongly suggest you stop posting nonsense and start reading from the experts and listening to the experts, asking questions, and taking heed of the answers. This is the only way you will learn and grow as a trainer and dog owner.


----------



## becca5880 (Apr 13, 2009)

I love you guys, I haven't laughed like this in too long! I am sooo glad I found this forum.


----------



## goatdude (Mar 3, 2009)

blome


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

just this last easter my storm tried to impersonate the Easter Bunny!!!! Do you think it was so that he could eat the children, oh noooooooooooo..............lol, lol!!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Catchdog, will you have a stern word with my parents? Opps, too late this picture is 39 years old.










15 years later - that baby has her own GSD now.









Point! I've had GSDs my whole life. I wouldn't have any other breed. I've taken nutbags, nerve bags, shattered abused, serial killer psycho paths, all rescues out of shelters and taught them how to live a normal dog life.

Right now, I have a female who's 7 1/2 her energy level is just right for 3 preschoolers. She's conditioned to them. My kids wear out the 10 month old puppy.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

omg, great pics jenn!!!!!!!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Darn, thanks for the education. As a rescue guy and some one that has three German Shepherds at home I need to be only cautious with a few. The others visit nursing homes, etc. 

Are you a troll, or simply terribly misinformed.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: catchdogI love them. But it's not a breed for someone who has not done their homework on the breed.
> 
> Don't buy a Shepherd if you feel scared - buy a can of mace, get better locks on your door. My purebred German Shepherd make me a nervous wreck because I was always having to pull them out of attack mode. It's very stressful living with protective German Shepherds - it's like living with a loaded gun. They don't always go off when you WANT them to go off, and they DO go off when you really REALLY wish they wouldn't!
> 
> Far too hyper and aggressive for the normal pet family. Some say a lawsuit waiting to happen.


Try Obedience Classes and socialization... the temperment of a dog depends partly on it's genetics and partly on the way it's brought up. My Shepherds have been therapy dogs with retarded, elderly and emotionally scared children... and never yet have nipped much less eaten one... 

btw... the stats on "dog bites" for GSD's include those crooks who the K9 officer took down around the block from you...


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Yes, Timber. And yes.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I have questions for the OP.

Why are you posting all these threads? 

What do you intend to gain? Shits and giggles or are you trying to seriously warn people? 

I have to admit, I am amused. This board has it's place for fun and games - the agression forum isn't one of them.

Every member here is fully well aware of the capacity of our dogs to cause great destruction. 

We're here to support eachother and most of us are pretty well informed about the breed.

So if you're here to have fun, use the fun and games section. 

Should the OP not choose to answer my questions, every one PLEASE









Thank you in advance for your anticipated cooperation.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

The vicious 90 lb German Shepherd Police dog pounces on its 10 lb prey:

Or, um wait. Huh. This can't be right...


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Good luck Jenn.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

thought that was nicer than this 


















To the OP, don't make me get out The Hat.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yup you might want to feed your dog regular food and give your dog some attention

This tread just crack me up!!
I leave my 3 yr old GSD alone with my friends daughter and have no worries!!

Catchdaog you might want to harrass other forums cause you aint winning any one over here
FYI My gsd along with many others on this board will lick you to death before they bite so chew on that


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey guess what,I just got back from my kids being babysat by my ferocious GSD and my kids are still alive and well..They didn't touch anything.I think they slept on the bed the whole time.**** dogs I don't know how anyone can live with them...
Catchdog maybe I need your dogs to get the job done...Or I can rehabilitate them.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: catchdogChildren and dogs should never be left alone and unattended, even for a moment. Young children do not have proper dog etiquette and dogs do not understand a child's behavior. German Shepherds tend to be aggresive. The dogs temperament, socialization, training levels all need to be considered. These dogs can have a natural herding and prey drive instinct that can be a conflict or a danger with children. Like children, each dog is different in personality, energy and patience levels. So, each dog and child relationship should be considered individually.German Shepherds should never be allowed to roam loose in any public areas, or around strange dogs. German Shepherds should be securely contained when not supervised by an adult. Every German Shepherd that I have known has had some vicious tendancies. They may be loving at times, but they are one of the five worst breeds in biting people so seriously that the person needed hospital treatment. The name in America is even a misnomer. They were bred to be police dogs, not herding dogs. The name "German Police Dog" is far more accurate. In Europe they are called "Alsatian Wolf Dogs," which is also a more fitting name. If you are looking for a family pet, you may want to look for a breed without a history of attacking and one that does not mall children.


Isn't highschool off this week? What we have here is patchwork plagiarism. Check out these websites and you'll see the above lines are pulled from different websites:

http://www.k-9services.net/index.php?q=node/4
http://www.hoflin.com/br/german%20shepherd%20dogs


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi catchdog!!! I was missing you today









As much as I love your posts and wait for them I'd recommend you to post on the *Fun and Games Room*. Would be a shame if some moderator decide to ban you, with all the fun we are having.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowIsn't highschool off this week? What we have here is patchwork plagiarism. Check out these websites and you'll see the above lines are pulled from different websites:
> 
> http://www.k-9services.net/index.php?q=node/4
> http://www.hoflin.com/br/german%20shepherd%20dogs


Wow, you're good BWM


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Where all these aggressive GSDs that you have known been your own dogs? 

Please, please do everyone in dogdom a favor and switch to goldfish. (Sorry fish fans.)

I am sorry if one of your children has been mauled by a dog. Generally a GSD that does bite, bites once or twice and then quits. For police work, they have to be trained to bite humans, and to keep going, as this is NOT their natural tendancy at all. 

I have been bitten by many dogs, a few of them were GSDs. All of the other dogs were actually trying to bite me. The GSDs were actually in fights with other dogs, and the bites (2) were because I got in the way. 

If I raised labs or poodles for as many years, I would expect to have had a casualty or two along the way too.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow. I'm screwed. Maybe the pit bull mix will save the kids?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

My next door neighbors have 5 children and a few years back they decided to get a dog. They went out and bought a female chocolate Lab puppy. They ended up having to rehome the dog at 9 months of age after she repeatedly and pretty seriously bit their youngest child (not puppy mouthing - seemed to be food aggression related). They then adopted a young adult male GSD. They could not be happier. They love the dog, he loves them, all is wonderful. I have nothing against Labs nor do I think they're normally aggressive but it was still an interesting sequence of events. It's so funny to talk to them now because they have this completely opposite view on dog breeds from most of the people you meet. I foster a lot of GSDs here and to them that's the most family-friendly dog in the world and they can't wait to meet them. If I fostered Retrievers, they'd probably be nervous!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LisaT
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowIsn't highschool off this week? What we have here is patchwork plagiarism. Check out these websites and you'll see the above lines are pulled from different websites:
> ...


Too much practice catching students doing this very same thing!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowToo much practice catching students doing this very same thing!










I shoulda thought of that!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowIsn't highschool off this week? What we have here is patchwork plagiarism. Check out these websites and you'll see the above lines are pulled from different websites:
> 
> http://www.k-9services.net/index.php?q=node/4
> http://www.hoflin.com/br/german%20shepherd%20dogs


I wondered how he learned to form grammatically correct sentences overnight.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Holy crap! Sounds more like you are a terrible, out of control owner. 
And no, they are not one of the top five worst breeds, because there is no "top five worst breeds". 
I believe the top biters/attackers were: Doxies, chihuahua's, rat terriers, and other small breeds who are treated like children and are so insecure they feel the need to protect themselves.

And 83.7% of 2929 GSDs passed their extensive temperament tests. 
All of my life I've owned GSDs, and the only incident of "Viciousness" was where an officer walked into my yard and got nipped. Oh, and lets not leave out when our Male: Saved my mother from an attacked mutt, saved my other dog from a chowchow mutt, grabbed a pervert who was trying to get my niece over the fence, took and akita/chow mix for a walk after he came into my yard after us, we were tiny at the time, AND, OMG NOOO.... Acted like the best dog I've ever owned.
Our Bitch is an all-bark no-bite dog, who'd welcome a thief as long as he was not violent. 

I feel so bad for your dogs, they are either so badly bred that they need to be put down, or you are just that bad of an owner.

This made my day.

And PLEASE, if you are going to post nonsense, post it so we can read it, you know, capitals, punctuation, spelling ect...


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08
> 
> I wondered how he learned to form grammatically correct sentences overnight.


Yes, in another post, he writes a bit like a Yoda, without the wisdom though.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Methinks that the OP is actually a disgruntled cat with opposable thumbs who is still attempting to master the human language.

Jennifer (suddenly hungry for a nice bowl of penne)


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

<span style='font-size: 14pt'>Fee, Fy, Fo, Fum...</span>..
<span style='font-size: 17pt'>YUM!</span>


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)




----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:They were bred to be police dogs, not herding dogs.


You know how you pass those shelves in the library when going to use their computers? They have those funny rectangular things on them with words and pictures inside. Those are called books. People use books to get information. There are lots of great books on German Shepherds that talk about their history. One book was written by Max von Stephanitz, the person who started the breed, and it tells you just what he wanted from these dogs and why he bred them - in his own words. It even has pretty, pretty pictures. The book is called "The German Shepherd Dog in Word and Picture." (Aptly.)

See, our good Max wrote this book so people would know what this new breed of dog was. He called them Deutscher Schaeferhund. Schaeferhund is the German word for "shepherd dog". Do you know what "shepherd" means? It means herding sheep.

Our good Max crated this breed from the sheep herding dogs that were already in Germany at the time, to create a smart dog who could work. He called them "Shepherd" dogs, and not "police dogs" because he created them from sheep herding dogs, but he wanted to create a dog that would be smart and agile enough to do all kinds of work. 

But Max also said that temperament was the most important thing, and that the dogs should be family dogs, and not left outside as guard dogs or treated badly.



> Quote:In Europe they are called "Alsatian Wolf Dogs," which is also a more fitting name.


If you're going to say that they're called "Alsatian Wolf Dogs in Europe", you will need to find a way of backing that up. See, there are a ton of members on this board who are living in Europe, and none of them call them "Alsatian Wolf Dogs." 

So who is right - the person who makes all kinds of stupid claims about Shepherds, or the people who actually live in Europe and don't call them wolf dogs? I don't think that's hard to figure out, even for you.

See, some people in England called them Alsatians during World War One and World War II because they didn't like Germany very much at the time (you wouldn't, either, if you were at war with the Germans), so they didn't want to be associated with anything German. That's why they started calling them Alsatians. A lot of old people still do it, because that's what they grew up calling them.



> Quote:If you are looking for a family pet, you may want to look for a breed without a history of attacking and one that does not mall children.


The word you're looking for is "maul", not "mall." The "mall" is what you go to to hang out with your friends, and while enduring the mall on an average day is an unpleasant experience, it's not "mauling".

If you're looking for a breed "without a history of attacking", then you will have to not own a dog at all, because there is no so breed. Labradors bite more people in the United States each year than any other breed of dog, because they are the most common breed.

If you want a dog that won't maul small children, get a stuffed dog. Any dog has the potential to maul an unsupervised child, even a Chihuahua or a Dachshund (that's Chi and Doxie, in case you've never seen the breeds spelled correctly).


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: catchdog


Please IGNORE everything is member has posted. They are a troll and have been banned from the board.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gangand have been banned from the board.


Thank you


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gangand have been banned from the board.


Well... it had to be done at some point. I enjoyed it while it lasted, but the joke was getting old. 








catchdog. We will miss the opportunity to post dozens of pictures of GSDs and babies.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

And share mac and cheese with our dogs.









Seriously, thanks Mods & Admin. It was funny, til he started giving advice to new members. Then it wasn't.


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

troll=catchdog


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Zyp=GREAT picture-how can you sleep at night with that dog under your roof-
RE TROLLS some great interaction/messages sometimes come under taunting by trolls


----------

